# outdoor dove keeping



## BelldandyShanny (Jul 22, 2013)

would it be advisable to keep doves outside in the middle of a northeast winter? It's mostly a curiosity right now. It's not unheard of to have 3-4 feet of snow in the yard at times. (I don't have them yet) but ideally I would like to be able to let them into an outside play area or possibly permanent outdoor aviary if that makes bird owning more palatable to my sig other. (then just bring them inside to play!)  aside from the comfort and safety of the birdies I have to wonder about water, as well....it does tend to freeze.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi! Where in NH are you? I'm in Southern Maine and look across the river at NH 
I adopted 2 Ring Neck doves from the wildlife center (found in someones yard under their feeder), and keep them in my Fantail loft during the summer.
I was told they can be kept outdoors just like pigeons (with proper housing, which I have), But.......I don't know. Mine didn't seem too happy in the cold! They didn't move much, weren't as active as the pigeons and didn't eat as much, so I bring them inside for the winter when the weather starts to get cold. Unfortunately, they are both males so I have to put them in separate cages........one kept picking on the other :-(
You can make an aviary for them to go in during the warmer months and then keep them inside during the winter. You can't just put a bird out in the cold weather. You have to 'weather' them by putting them out in the summer and let them build up and get accustom to the cold. You can't take them in and out during the winter going from heat to cold.
I have to change my birds water twice a day in the winter....yes it does freeze! My lofts/flight cages are in full sun so it doesn't freeze as fast during the day, but it is frozen solid when I go out in the morning to feed. You can buy heated dishes ( I have one for my goats), but I don't like them for the birds. The birds have a tendency to jump in and bathe in 25 degree weather 
Do you have any birds yet? Have you ever considered Fantails? I have 5 cute American Fantails (oops), that are just getting ready to be weaned! Fantails don't fly much, and when they do its not very well with their big tails.


----------



## BelldandyShanny (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks for the response. Nope I don't have them yet. And honestly I would prefer to keep them inside and let them out to play in the warmer months, my idea was let them outside for a couple hours while the kids are playing in the yard or when I was doing some sort of yard work or just hanging out. Winter just scares me. Also I'm in Newbury, NH, if that answers your questions any.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BelldandyShanny said:


> thanks for the response. Nope I don't have them yet. And honestly I would prefer to keep them inside and let them out to play in the warmer months, my idea was let them outside for a couple hours while the kids are playing in the yard or when I was doing some sort of yard work or just hanging out. Winter just scares me. Also I'm in Newbury, NH, if that answers your questions any.


If you are refering to ring neck doves, letting them outdoors is only asking for trouble, they can get lost pretty easy, they are also not savvy to birds of prey, they could get spooked and fly off never to be seen again. so those type of doves should not be liberated outside.


----------



## BelldandyShanny (Jul 22, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> If you are refering to ring neck doves, letting them outdoors is only asking for trouble, they can get lost pretty easy, they are also not savvy to birds of prey, they could get spooked and fly off never to be seen again. so those type of doves should not be liberated outside.


I did not mean outside loose, I meant outside in an aviary


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Doves are better kept as indoor pets. They can be kept in aviaries but then they won't bond with their human counterparts well.
I assume your gonna be having one or two birds. So keeping them indoor will let u enjoy their company to the fullest. Putting them in an outside aviary is a brilliant idea. They can bath and bask in the aviary,which will help them stay healthy.
In winters if doves naturally exist in your region then few hours outside won't hurt them. They are naturally equipped to bear the cold,not in bad/snowy weather. (Mourning doves do migrate to avoid cold,I think. Take ur cue)


----------



## BelldandyShanny (Jul 22, 2013)

That's kinda what I was thinking, just an outside play area for mostly the warmer months, at present with their current owner they are in a little room attached to their garage, it's only got a couple windows in it. I would want something where I could see them, and is big enough for them to fly around a little and have birdy fun.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

BelldandyShanny said:


> I would want something where I could see them, and is big enough for them to fly around a little and have birdy fun.


This sounds really great.This is what they need to play around,exercise/flap their wings. Put some perches in the cage,they'll love them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

brocky bieber said:


> Doves are better kept as indoor pets. They can be kept in aviaries but then they won't bond with their human counterparts well.
> I assume your gonna be having one or two birds. So keeping them indoor will let u enjoy their company to the fullest. Putting them in an outside aviary is a brilliant idea. They can bath and bask in the aviary,which will help them stay healthy.
> In winters if doves naturally exist in your region then few hours outside won't hurt them. They are naturally equipped to bear the cold,not in bad/snowy weather. *(Mourning doves do migrate to avoid cold,I think. Take ur cue)*


Mourning Doves don't migrate. My yard is full of them year round (below zero in the winter), they prefer heavy spruce trees. I also have a rescued one (for 7 years), and she stays in with my Fantails year round.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Most Mourning Doves migrate along flyways over land. On rare occasions, mourning doves have been seen flying over the Gulf of Mexico; but this is exceptional. Spring migration north runs from March to May. Fall migration south runs from September to November, with immatures moving first, followed by adult females and then by adult males.[15] Migration is usually during the day, in flocks, and at low altitudes.[16] However, not all individuals migrate. Even in Canada some mourning doves remain through winter, sustained by the presence of bird feeders." Quote

But pets in an aviary outdoors is great, just don't go from on extreme temp to another all of a sudden when moving them out or back in.


----------



## BelldandyShanny (Jul 22, 2013)

thank you everyone for your feedback. I think should I get an outdoor aviary built, it will be for late spring, summer, and early fall *maybe* for little out door field trips and play time. Might consider a night or two overnight in summers or something but only if we have house guests and it becomes an issue. I did just set up my indoor cage, which I hope will soon be occupied. Pics are posted in my album or feel free to check out my other post on the subject.


----------

